# Ronnie Coleman Signs Contract with Shaker Pro!



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2011)

*Ronnie Coleman Signs Contract with Shaker Pro!            * 
by Dave Palumbo                                         


 I just got word from the owner of 4SportLife that they've signed 8x   Mr. 
Olympia Ronnie Coleman to an







exclusive contract to represent their   relatively new-to-the-market, high-tech, indestructible, Shaker Pro  shaker cup.   While their Shaker Pro-40 (40 ounce) and  Shaker Pro-60  (60 ounce) have already 






revolutionized the entire shaker bottle   industry, they just didn't think that either shaker was extreme for the  hardcore  bodybuilder.  Keeping in mind the mantra  that "bigger is  better", 4SportLife created a new "monster" shaker appropriately  named,  "The Beast-100".    Coleman will not only represent this  incredible  100 ounce ultra-shaker; the company is actually making a special   limited edition cup that will have the 8x Mr Olympia's face emblazoned  on the  inside.  Big Shaker; big man!  Does it really get any better  than  that?
 Look for Ronnie Coleman at the Shaker Pro Booth at the Arnold Expo   for 1-hour on Saturday March 5th and 1-hour on Sunday March  6th.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 21, 2011)

haha...I love the schematics and the high tech look.  Shit its a goddam bottle!


----------



## bentoverrows (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice job by Shaker Pro !


----------



## Matt C (Feb 22, 2011)

It's interesting that Ronnie is several years past retirement yet still one of the most popular draws at any given contest expo:

YouTube - Ronnie Coleman - 2010 Mr. Olympia






YouTube Video











YouTube - Ronnie Coleman at the 2010 Mr. Olympia Expo






YouTube Video


----------

